# konsole mehr hochscroll-speicher ?

## pieter_parker

wie wie was kann ich einstellen damit ich in der konsole mehr hochscroll (shift und bildhoch) speicher habe ?

und wie geht es zu machen das wenn ich von konsole1 auf konsole2 und wieder zurueck auf konsole1 wechsel ich dann hochscrollen kann ?

nach einem besagten solchen hin und her switchen geht auf konsole1 garnichts mehr hochzuscrollen

----------

## AmonAmarth

falls du wirklich die (kde) konsole meinst: einstellungen -> aktuelles profil bearbeiten -> bildlaufleiste

ansonsten: tty != konsole

----------

## r3tep

Der Puffer lässt sich im Kernel in VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE einstellen.

Nach einem Terminal-Wechsel (STRG+ALT+F1)->(STRG+ALT+F2) wird der Framebuffer geleert. Ob es möglich ist, das zu verhindern, ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## pieter_parker

heisst es im deutschen eigenentlich konsole oder console ?

das programm im kde heisst konsole, das meine ich aber nicht

cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

hat es nachteile wenn man dort z.b. 128 oder 256 einstellt ?

warum ist das von haus aus so klein mit 64 gehalten ?

----------

## r3tep

Bei mir steht das schon länger auf 1024.

Wieso das von Haus aus so klein eingestellt ist, weiß ich nicht, kann aber mutmaßen, dass damit Speicher gespart werden soll.

Wenn Du regelmäßig mehr davon brauchst, dann stell es so wie ich höher.

----------

## toralf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> heisst es im deutschen eigenentlich konsole oder console ?

 Konsole für das KDE Programm, console für das Linux vt Terminal, meiner Meinugn nach. *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE

 Anbei, im aktuellen git-zweig des Kernels ist dieser config Wert umbenannt worden :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep VGACON_ /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

```

----------

## mv

In der Konsole braucht man(C) gar keinen Scrollback. Dafür richtet man(C) sich schließlich app-misc/screen ein. Dann geht es garantiert nach jedem Umschalten und in jeder Console, selbst wenn es die von KDE sein muss.

----------

